# vanilla sugar



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I have fresh vanilla beans to work with....now, I don't know how to make and use vanilla sugar.


I've been storing my used beans in a container of sugar and they've hardened. Do I grind them up into the sugar? Then do I use this sugar as usual when I have a recipe that would be enhanced by the extra vanilla flavor? Any tips and experience would be welcome! Thanks.....


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

In a food processor grind up your dried vanilla beans with sugar. Use your palate as your guide, how vanilla do you want your vanilla sugar. 

1 bean to each pound of sugar or 1 vanilla bean to each cup of sugar or 1 vanilla bean to a five pound sack of sugar.

Sift the product and store in an air tight container, just like sugar. It will look like dirty sugar, smell and taste like granulated heaven!:bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Possible uses:

In tea, on creme brulee, in streussel or crisp topping, to roll cookies in before baking...


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

My DH likes a subtle vanilla sugar in his morning coffee.


----------



## breadster (Feb 23, 2001)

Lisa Yockelson in Baking by Flavor has a whole section on "scented sugars" and intensified flavors


she suggests using "3 moist aromatic vanilla beans split down the center" to 5 pounds granulated sugar. she suggests layering the beans and sugar and then letting it "cure" for several days stirring every few days


for an intensified vanilla extract- she suggests storing half a vanilla bean, split, in 2 oz. vanilla extract for 4-5 days- up to 6 months.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the ideas and help. I really want Nelson Masseys vanilla bean paste (but I can't talk the chef into buying it yet) so putting a bean or two into my extract sounds like a great idea!!


Just a small side note..... have any of you had the vanilla paste from Albert Uster? Thats what I have at work (and what the chef likes) but it tastes weird to me....anyone like it? It seems more caramel like to me.....all their products seem off to me compared to what I'm used to. I just thought it was wierd since Uster isn't the cheapest product out there.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

When a recipe calls for vanilla bean without a liquid infusion, I scrape out the pod and place the empty pod in my vanilla extract bottle. 
I buy a nice moderatly priced extract and by adding the leftover clean bean pod I have a wonderful vanilla flavoring. 

Been doing this for years. I own a shop and have been in restaurants since forever.


----------



## thinkvaio (Nov 3, 2002)

Ok i used the same method in vanilla beans,but when they in the container a long time they get sort of a cystalize way.Now it would not be good to grind the beans and use them as sugar or mix it with the sugar,unless the product would be strain.The reason for not using it as sugar is because it may have little fibers left and that would not be so good for presentation or flavor ot texture...well those are my throughts..bye


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

Here is a good recipe for vanilla bean # cake

2 vanilla beans
2 1/2 cups sugar 
12 oz butter
8 eggs  350 degrees
1 T vanilla
2 t salt
3 Cups cake flour- sifted
process bean & sugar for 5 min & strain. Beat sugar with butter till light and creamy..add eggs and vanilla ,salt and flour. Mix well. add to greased and floured pan 25 to 35 min till tester is clean

pat


----------

